# D12 hookup



## HDTAXMAN (Mar 6, 2007)

Got a hookup question..When I got DTV, I got an extra dish and stand so that I cna have DTV in the toyhauler when I go camping...What I need to do is a variation on this..this September, I need to hook up the dish and need to get 4 tv's hooked up to it..I have 4 D12's at the house, so if I were to take the dish, run a cable in to a Multiswitch, and then run 4 separate cable out to 4 separate D12's, I am assuming I can watch 4 different shows (it is the first week of the college season on Labor day weekend and a need to have the games on)...will this work if I run through a multiswitch? prety much would mimic what I have in the house absent and HD DVR's...I subscribe and pay fro the 4 D12's each month anyway..it is a temporary placement just for the weekend..

Thanks in advance..


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

That should work. A legacy LNB should have either 2 or 4 cables coming down from it. If it has 2, then you need the multi-switch. If it has 4, just run 1 cable to each receiver.

- Merg


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Using an 18" round dish would be the easiest to set up and align. It should have 2 coax connections. You need to run cable from those 2 connections to the inputs of a 2x4, 2x8, 4x4 or 4x8 multiswitch, or SWM8 multiswitch.

Then run one coax from the multiswitch to each D12. If you used an SWM, then run a coax form the SWM output to a splitter, then to each D12.

You need to make sure your D12's are set up properly for the dish you use. If you have SWM at home, and use a non-SWM dish at your temporary location, you need to change the D12 sat setup to "multiswitch".


----------



## HDTAXMAN (Mar 6, 2007)

thanks fellas...I currently have the multiswitch setup at home so should be straightforward..again, i really appreciate the input...ya’ll have a great 4th today!


----------

